# Sightings?



## jojotravel (Apr 12, 2006)

I thought I only took a couple of days off of the TUG website, but it was obviously longer than that.  I do not seem to be able to locate the Sightings???



Please ignore my post---it suddenly reappeared


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2006)

jojotravel said:
			
		

> I thought I only took a couple of days off of the TUG website, but it was obviously longer than that.  I do not seem to be able to locate the Sightings???
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my post---it suddenly reappeared



See this post:http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=153668&postcount=4


----------



## Berea1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Because of the switch, you must log-in and put in your password.  Before the switch, I was automatically logged in when I I clicked on the old web-site logo.  Now, I am not and had to relog-in before I could see the "sightings" board.  Just a clarification, because I could not see the private forum logon on which to click.  If you can't see it, you are not logged on although you may think you are, because you had always been logged on automatically when you went to the tug site.

patrick


----------

